# [Wet Thumb Forum]-PO4 dosing



## mdv (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been dosing Fleets enema(actually its a generic brand) to bring up the PO4 level.I have been dosing the precribed amounts,which was 3-9 drops per 30g. and even more but I can't get a reading.
I guess my reagent could be bad, but it's not much more than a year old.
Any suggestions?
-thanks


----------



## mdv (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been dosing Fleets enema(actually its a generic brand) to bring up the PO4 level.I have been dosing the precribed amounts,which was 3-9 drops per 30g. and even more but I can't get a reading.
I guess my reagent could be bad, but it's not much more than a year old.
Any suggestions?
-thanks


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Try adding a drop of enema to a cup of water and see what your test says.

about 1/3ml per 10 gallons = 1ppm


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I had the same thing happen with a generic enema. No matter what I could not get a reading. I tried what ekim suggested and still no reading. So I just got a several lifetime supply of Mono Potassium Phosphate.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

interesting, I guess not all enemas are equal... some are good some are bad! LOL


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

If it says NaH2PO4/Na2HPO4 on the label, I really do not understand why it don't show up during PO4 tests... other than the kit being faulty.

BC


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Slippery Fingers:
> If it says NaH2PO4/Na2HPO4 on the label, I really do not understand why it don't show up during PO4 tests... other than the kit being faulty.
> ...


 One would think that. But I tried three boxes of the same brand and not a one of them registered on my test kit. Once I got the KH2PO4 and was able to make a stock solution it registered. But those cheap enemas never did.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess that kind of begs the question of, why not go for the Fleet enema rather than the generic brand next? Cashier look at you funny?


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

I got a post on my local forum. Someone did not managed to register a reading with KH2PO4 while he did with Seachem Phosphorus using Sera PO4 kit.

I am wondering if the H2PO4-, HPO4-- or PO4--- matter.

Do the kits you have use ascorbic acid colorimetric method? By right, the state of PO4 does not matter, does it?

If I am not wrong the 1st liquid reagent is for acidifying the solution, so the only reason I can think of is that the buffering reduces the acidity such that the test was not completed properly.

Please correct me if I am wrong. I am not too familiar with the PO4 tests.
BC


----------



## mdv (Mar 3, 2003)

I tried Fleets this time and still no reading.The test kit I am using is Hagen and I haven't had problems with it before.
What else should I use to bring up the PO4 level?Someone mentioned using KH2PO4 and making a stock solution.What is that and how do I get it?
-thanks


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I think it is your test kit, a lot of use use fleet with no problems!


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Since I am an owner of a Hagen PO4 test kit, I did a test. I added several drops of fleet enema (Johnson & Johnson brand) to the water in the test tube but the kit shows that there is no PO4...









Now it is the problem of the test kit or the fleet enema?


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by StevenL:
> Since I am an owner of a Hagen PO4 test kit, I did a test. I added several drops of fleet enema (Johnson & Johnson brand) to the water in the test tube but the kit shows that there is no PO4...
> ...


Opps, I should have waited longer for the color to develop. Now the test kit shows there is approximately 0.5 - 1ppm of PO4 in the water. I did a rough calculation the number seems about right.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

mdv,

Email me with your address and I will send you some. I have a lifetime supply.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

If you use the Hagan PO4 kit.

If No.3 Agent is not in a glass bottle it is absolutely useless, and read clear.

IT HAS TO BE GLASS !

If not e-mail hagan and they will post you a new one FOC. They did with me when i found this problem.

They can hide, but they cant escape


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by TJ:
> If you use the Hagan PO4 kit.
> ...


Yes, the No.3 agent of mine is in glass bottle
In the old forum there is a post that says the exactly same thing too.


----------

